# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Սեղանի խաղեր ինտերնետով... ( Համակարգչային սպորտ)

## Սամվել

Թեմաներից մեկում մի ամբողջ օֆֆտոպաշար էր գնացել ինտերնետային շախմատային հանդիպումներ կազմակերպման հետ կապված...

Այս թեման դրա համար է... 

Անձամբ ես ժամանակին օգտվել եմ Գամբլեր կոչվող համակարգից, որը ըստ էության բավականին հարմար էր թե տրաֆիկով թե ժամանակով ինտերնետ ունեցողների համար։ Նրա հիմնական առավելությունը Կլիենտի /հատուկ ծրագիր/ օգտագործում է որը մեկ անգամ քաշելով .. հաջորդ անգամ օգտագործելուց խնայում եք և ժամանակը և տրաֆիկը... 

Ինչևէ .. www.gambler.ru
Իմիջայլոց... այստեղ բացի շախմատից կարող եք խաղալ նաև այլ խաղեր...
Օրինակ Նարդի, Շաշկի  :Wink: 

Եթե էլի նմանատիպ կայքեր գիտեք գրեք էստեղ.. երբ մի 8 կամ 16 հոգի հավաքվենք մրցաշար կկազմակերպենք.. ով գրավում է թող գրի իր կոորդինատները համակարգում...  :Smile:

----------


## Razo

Աստված քեզ ուղարկեց իմ ու Արսենի համար:

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ որ սենց լավ բան ես մտածել, հեսա գրանցվեմ... :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Թեմաներից մեկում մի ամբողջ օֆֆտոպաշար էր գնացել ինտերնետային շախմատային հանդիպումներ կազմակերպման հետ կապված...
> 
> Այս թեման դրա համար է... 
> 
> Անձամբ ես ժամանակին օգտվել եմ Գամբլեր կոչվող համակարգից, որը ըստ էության բավականին հարմար էր թե տրաֆիկով թե ժամանակով ինտերնետ ունեցողների համար։ Նրա հիմնական առավելությունը Կլիենտի /հատուկ ծրագիր/ օգտագործում է որը մեկ անգամ քաշելով .. հաջորդ անգամ օգտագործելուց խնայում եք և ժամանակը և տրաֆիկը... 
> 
> Ինչևէ .. www.gambler.ru
> Իմիջայլոց... այստեղ բացի շախմատից կարող եք խաղալ նաև այլ խաղեր...
> Օրինակ Նարդի, Շաշկի 
> ...


Ապեր, էդ գամբլերը քաշեցի, բայց եռոռ ա տալիս, ինստալ չի լինում, կարողա ա՞ ջավա ա
պետք դրա համար

----------


## BOBO

www.blot.am  :Yahoo:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ապեր, էդ գամբլերը քաշեցի, բայց եռոռ ա տալիս, ինստալ չի լինում, կարողա ա՞ ջավա ա
> պետք դրա համար





> Вы используете Windows и *у вас установлена Java*. Если ваша система определена неправильно, пожалуйста, выберите дистрибутив из списка ниже.



Սրանով փորձի  :Wink:

----------


## Razo

BOBO-ջան ստեղ կարանք 2 հոգով բլոտ խաղանք ?

----------


## BOBO

> BOBO-ջան ստեղ կարանք 2 հոգով բլոտ խաղանք ?


2 չէ, 4 հոգով, համ էլ ստեղ չէ բլոտի ծրագրով :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ես վոնց-որ գրանցվեցի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Էս ֆոնտերը լրիվ փախած ա, բան չի ջոկվում

----------


## Kuk

> 2 չէ, 4 հոգով, համ էլ ստեղ չէ բլոտի ծրագրով


Եկեք չորս հոգի դզվենք, բլոտ խաղանք: կամ, եթե շատ դզվենք, գոնե ութ հոգի, կարելի ա առաջնույթան պես մի բան կազմակերպել: Բայց ես կազմակերպելուց հեռու եմ. երևի Սամոն կազմակերպի :LOL:  հը՞, Սամ :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եկեք չորս հոգի դզվենք, բլոտ խաղանք: կամ, եթե շատ դզվենք, գոնե ութ հոգի, կարելի ա առաջնույթան պես մի բան կազմակերպել: Բայց ես կազմակերպելուց հեռու եմ. երևի Սամոն կազմակերպի հը՞, Սամ


Այ Մարդ Բլոտը Ռեալա սիրում... ես Փաս  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ես – ArmKiborg ..  :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Այ Մարդ Բլոտը Ռեալա սիրում... ես Փաս


Սամվելից բլոտի առաջնություն կազմակերպող դուրս չեկավ, բա ուրիշ ո՞վ կա :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես վոնց-որ գրանցվեցի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Էս ֆոնտերը լրիվ փախած ա, բան չի ջոկվում


Ջավա քցի.. էս մեկինը լավնա  :Wink:

----------


## Razo

Սամվել ջան Էսի փողովա

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել ջան Էսի փողովա


Մրցումներնա փողով *իրանց կազմակերպած* :Jpit:  մնացածը անվճարա...  :Wink:

----------


## Razo

Ասենք հիմա ոնց անեմ որ ինչ որ մեկին խաղ առաջարկեմ ?

----------


## Kuk

> www.blot.am


Էս բլոտներից ո՞րը պետքա քաշեմ, որ ինտեռնետով խաղալ լինի:

----------


## Արամ

+ող, պոկեռի տեղ գիտեք՞

----------


## Kuk

> +ող, պոկեռի տեղ գիտեք՞


Գտնես, ձեն հան, ես էլ կուզեմ, եթե ինտերնետով խաղալ լինի:

----------


## BOBO

> Էս բլոտներից ո՞րը պետքա քաշեմ, որ ինտեռնետով խաղալ լինի:


www.pokerstars.com  :Hands Up: 

Սաղ-սաղ մի հատ բլոտ չի? :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> www.pokerstarseuro.com 
> 
> Սաղ-սաղ մի հատ բլոտ չի?


Հա, մի հատ բլոտ ա, բայց չորս հատ վերսիա կար :Dntknw:

----------


## Արամ

Պոկեռը դզումա, ետ քո ասած սայթում սատվկեքը իսկական են  :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

> Հա, մի հատ բլոտ ա, բայց չորս հատ վերսիա կար


2.1 full package կամ 2.1 without voices
Առաջինը ձենով ա երկրորդը առանց ձենի

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց



> Պոկեռը դզումա, ետ քո ասած սայթում սատվկեքը իսկական են


Ձրի էլ կա :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> 2.1 full package կամ 2.1 without voices
> Առաջինը ձենով ա երկրորդը առանց ձենի
> 
> Ձրի էլ կա


Ձրի պոկեռր իմաստը չեմ հասկանում  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

[QUOTE=Սամվել;1039449]Ձրի պոկեռր իմաստը չեմ հասկանում  :LOL: [/QUOTE
լօլ ես ինչ տուֆտիմ

----------


## BOBO

> Ձրի պոկեռր իմաստը չեմ հասկանում


Խաղալ սովորելը :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> 2.1 full package կամ 2.1 without voices
> Առաջինը ձենով ա երկրորդը առանց ձենի


 :Ok: , հեսա քաշեմ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատ գրավիչ խաղա, իսկականից մեջը լրիվ խորանում ես....


Ապեր Պոկեռ խաղալ գիտեմ..

Բյաց դե խոսքի առանց փողի ո՞նց ես Բլեֆ անելու   :LOL:  Թե խոսքի սպասելու ես մինչև կարթ գԱ՞  :Think:

----------


## Արամ

> Աօեր Օոկեռ խաղալ գիտեմ..
> 
> Բյաց դե խոսքի առանց փողի ո՞նց ես Բլեֆ անելու   Թե խոսքի սպասելու ես մինչև կարթ գԱ՞


որ խաղում ես քեզ ֆիշկեք են տալիս :Wink:  ըստ դրա էլ բլեֆ ես անում :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Աօեր Օոկեռ խաղալ գիտեմ..
> 
> Բյաց դե խոսքի առանց փողի ո՞նց ես Բլեֆ անելու   Թե խոսքի սպասելու ես մինչև կարթ գԱ՞


Դե հո առանց փող չի, վիրտուալ փողեր են էլի երևի:

----------


## Սամվել

> որ խաղում ես քեզ ֆիշկեք են տալիս ըստ դրա էլ բլեֆ ես անում


մենք տենց Լւոցկիներով խաղում էինք  :LOL:  Բյաց բլեֆ անել չէր լինում  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ոչմեկ չէր ափսոսում  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> մենք տենց Լւոցկիներով խաղում էինք  Բյաց բլեֆ անել չէր լինում  Ոչմեկ չէր ափսոսում


 :LOL:  :LOL:  հետո էլ որ մեկի մոտ պրծնում էր տալիս էիք չէ՞ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

Փողով պոկեռ ոնց կարամ խաղամ?

----------


## Razo

> Փողով պոկեռ ոնց կարամ խաղամ?


Ինչիտա պետք ցավտ տանեն, կռիսները եքա փող են հաշվում վրետ, գործ չունես  :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

> Ինչիտա պետք ցավտ տանեն, կռիսները եքա փող են հաշվում վրետ, գործ չունես


Դու արդեն փորձելես ախպերս :Think:

----------


## Razo

> Դու արդեն փորձելես ախպերս


Ես չեմ փորձել, բայց ,մերոնցից մեկը պատմեց որ մեկը մտելա casino.am ու ինչ որ օնլային խաղերով գլխին ահռելի գումար են սարքել:  :Wink:

----------


## Brigada

բայց ըտեղ նաղդ չես փող դնում :Think:

----------


## Razo

> բայց ըտեղ նաղդ չես փող դնում


Էտի լիցքավորովիա, ոնց որհեռախոստ լցես խոսաս, էն էլ խաղում ես, մի անգամ դրա 3000-անոցնա ընգել ձեռս, բայց դուխ չարի :Blush:

----------


## Brigada

> Էտի լիցքավորովիա, ոնց որհեռախոստ լցես խոսաս, էն էլ խաղում ես, մի անգամ դրա 3000-անոցնա ընգել ձեռս, բայց դուխ չարի


բա եթե լիցքավորելովա ոնց կարա մեծ թիվ գա վրեն :Think:

----------


## Razo

Էտ քարտը ձեռի հետ հաստատումա քո անձը, ու դու կարաս ինչ փողի վրա ուզում ես խաղաս: (Պիտի որ սենց լինի)

----------


## Brigada

> Էտ քարտը ձեռի հետ հաստատումա քո անձը, ու դու կարաս ինչ փողի վրա ուզում ես խաղաս: (Պիտի որ սենց լինի)


պարզա

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ մի հատ Վիքենդին շախմատի օնլայն առաջնություն չկազմակերպե՞նք  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժող գրեք ստեղ ովա ուզւոմ մասնակցի.. կամ Շվեցարական մրցակարգով կանենք.. կամ էլ Կռուգավոյ .. /նայած քանի հոգի կուզի.../ 

Ժամերը բոլորին կհարմարացնենք  :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

gameszone.ro

----------


## Blef

Բոլոր ցանկացողները կարող են ստանալ անվճար 50+100$  պոկեռ խաղալու համար այստեղ http://www.pokerstrategy.com/ 
բոլորին վստահեցնում եմ,որ ամեն ինչ արդար է, պատրաստ եմ օգնել!!!

*Մոդերատորական. հասցեն խմբագրվել է, ռեֆերալը հանվել, թողնվել մաքուր հասցեն: Եթե ինչ-որ կայքի հասցե եք տալիս, ապա այն տվեք անշահախնդիր, ոչ թե կողքից ինչ-որ օգուտ ունենալու համար:*

----------

